# GOSM Modification



## packrat (May 6, 2007)

Hello.  I just joined.  I'm getting a smoker for my 30th birthday, and I get to choose it.  Somewhere $150 or under.  I will probably mainly use it for pulled pork.  I like the idea of being able to use an electric overnight, so am leaning towards electric.  Wouldn't necessarily feel as safe about letting a propane one sit overnight without me watching it (or should I worry about that with propane?).  I've seen reviews of electric vertical smokers, and it seems like many people have problems with it getting hot enough.  I really like the vault front loading design of the GOSM, but they don't make it in electric (do they?).  Would it be possible to remove the burner portion and rig up an electric element like you might find in electric smokers?  Or would that be a really stupid idea?  It would a perfect thing for me if it could be done.  I appreciate any suggestions, or even links to other smokers that might be of better use for me.  Thanks.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 6, 2007)

It might work with the smaller version. I beieve a few people were using some sort of  electric hotplate f something like that.

You might want to run over to Roll call and introduce yourself and let us know who you are s we cn all greet you properly.


----------



## johnnyreb (May 6, 2007)

smoke hollow is the same design and shape of the gosm and they have electric ones


----------



## domn8_ion (May 6, 2007)

Electric is okay. People have used high watt hotplates for heating them, but only after checking them on a dry run first. I personaly haven't heard of any problems with propane being unsafe for any reason if used properly. Just know how much you have in the tank before you start. But yes, there are electrics out ther for sale.


----------



## billyq (May 6, 2007)

I've got a gas GOSM and it does a very good job.  With any type of open flame, you're going to have to monitor it, just for safety's sake.  You'll probably have to do this with an electric as well.  Part of Q'ing is monitoring temperatures.  Usually about once an hour (for me anyway).


----------



## chrish (May 6, 2007)

a GOSM is a start up and forget about smoker once its going,  changing it to electric might not be to bad,  the heating coil would need to be right under the smoke pot to produce any smoke and then there wouldent be enough heat to cook with,  try the gasser GOSM  I'm shure you will love it and get the big block  the wider one so you can do ribs and such,  find them at wal-mart for $128,


----------



## oillogger (May 6, 2007)

The GOSM smokers come in three widths.

Big Block - 24"
Wide Body - 20"
Regular - 16"

I highly suggest the Big Block.


----------



## packrat (May 6, 2007)

Is there any advantage of the Big Block over the Wide Body, other than size?  I really don't know that I need all that space.


----------



## billyq (May 6, 2007)

Yes you do need all that extra space.  Just trust me.


----------



## oillogger (May 7, 2007)

It is kind of like finally getting a car with cruise control.  Once you have it, you cannot live without.


----------



## kueh (May 7, 2007)

Agreed, the width makes a big difference.


----------



## billyq (May 9, 2007)

Does walmart sell the big blocks or just the wide body?


----------



## squeezy (May 17, 2007)

When I checked WallyMart online, they weren't offering the big block 36", but they have the other 2 sizes.

Home Depot has them and you can order from Amazon.


----------



## oillogger (May 18, 2007)

The phantom 36" Big Block surfaces again!  Wal-Mart sells the regular 16" wide and the Wide Body which is 20" wide.  My Big Block is 24" wide.


----------



## billyq (May 18, 2007)

I may be wrong, but I think the 36 refers to the height of the smoker.  Yes, no, maybe?


----------



## illini (May 18, 2007)

Take a look at a MES its insulated, electric, digital temp controller, front loading like GOSM...will fit your needs but will cost you $200


----------



## kaptn35 (May 18, 2007)

I agree you wont have any problems doing the GOSM Big Block gasser. Also its better to get the big block for doing ribs. You can just lay them down and fit them in whole so that extra 4 inches makes a difference. 
Last week I did a 17 lb turkey in it (just fit lengthwise). If I would have had anything smaller I would have to regulate my size of the turkey. Height wise I had enough room that I could probably have smoked two of them in it.

The Big Block will come with 3 racks (even though they have four slots) so you can allow for some height or if your making ribs for a good size group you can buy a extra rack if you desire.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 18, 2007)

The GOSM's such as the block block and wide body and talk of the 36" is the height not the width of the unit. The widths are 20" and 24."

I almost bought the GOSM thinking is was wider than the Smoke Vault. After digging a bit I found out the ads talking about 36" wide body lead you to believe the box is 36" wide but  they are not - that is the height. Very misleading in my book.


----------



## oillogger (May 19, 2007)

The 24" wide GOSM Big Block comes with 4 cooking grates and 5 levels to put them.  You also get a drip pan.
http://www.amazon.com/Great-Outdoors...9546031&sr=8-2

 The 20" GOSM Wide Body that Wal-Mart sells comes with 3 cooking grates.  
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=3342508

I wonder how many cooking grates the GOSM Loch Ness 36" wide smoker comes with?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Has anyone seen the new GOSM Big Foot Model?


----------



## billyq (May 19, 2007)

I also hear there's a very elusive chupacabra model.  (I hear it does wonders with goat!)


----------



## cheech (May 19, 2007)

Which ever one you get make sure to get it as large as you can. You may not think that you need it but sooner than later you will begin thinking that you wish it was larger.


----------



## packrat (May 20, 2007)

The wife caved in and got me a big block.  Currently sitting on my back patio.  Will season it up tomorrow and hopefully get around to posting some pics!  Will probably start out with a butt (since I have the most experience with those).  Then on to brisket and jerk chicken.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 20, 2007)

Congrats Packrat!

Enjoy!


----------

